# Little slugs on top of my yard.



## Miltdoba (Aug 23, 2018)

I mowed, put down some nitrogen (urea), then watered this afternoon. When I went to clean things up around the house around sunset, I found a lot of little slugs on top of the grass, 20 to 30 of these little guys! Is this something I should be worried about? Should I put something down to kill them?


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I've had them. Maybe not that many but I never gave them a second thought.


----------

